# Dog Thread



## Adirondack Johnny

Post 'em up!


----------



## gorgonzola

Nice we have Dogmania here this weekend, daughter #2 dog sitting the bulldog puppy, daughter #1 visiting with the rotty mix knucklehead and Riley’s tries keeping them in line, this was the only time they’ve been still...


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

A whole crew there. What are you saying to them, "walk" or "treat"?


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Are we allowed to post the recently departed dog friends? Going out on a limb with yes. This fine fellow left us a month or so ago, miss him every day.


----------



## Tjf1967

I remember him when he was young and used to think how the f does that dog with 6 inch legs keep up. To bad Bird dogs are special.


----------



## MarzNC

My avatar is Foxy, seen here in our yard in 2012 during one of the rare snowfalls in central NC. She passed on a couple years ago at the ripe old age of 16. Great dog we adopted around age 2. Always happy.


----------



## Warp daddy

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Are we allowed to post the recently departed dog friends? Going out on a limb with yes. This fine fellow left us a month or so ago, miss him every day.
> View attachment 3429




Sorry to hear that he was a great companion for you and Blue Toes , i know exactly how you feel


----------



## marcski

I'm very sorry for all of your losses It must be hard. I'm going to be inconsolable when my boy leaves us for the eternal powder day in the sky. 

In the meantime, let's get this thread back to something a bit lighter... Our friends just got a French Bull Dog pup. It was tiny, about 8 weeks old when they got it. She is probably about 12 now, when they came over to social distance the other day. The little guy can't quite grasp the idea, but my boy didn't see bothered by all of the puppy attention, he may have even enjoyed it.


----------



## jasonwx

Frenchies are my fav... my wife actually said i could get one, until we saw they are almost 4k for a pup..


----------



## Campgottagopee

I love Labs


----------



## marcski

jasonwx said:


> Frenchies are my fav... my wife actually said i could get one, until we saw they are almost 4k for a pup..



This Frenchie is a cutie too, with some awesome coloring. Here is another one from that afternoon.


----------



## Warp daddy

We always had black labs , awesome doggo's loved their personalities BUT dem sumbitches can get into trouble . 

Once me and the Queen were hosting a bunch o friends after a ski day. She had cooked up a roast with all the trimmings and side dishes and while she was laboring in the kitchen the rest of us were tippin' a few round the fireplace. She put the roast beast on the Dining room table to cool just a bit and then joined us for a toddy . 

Well ole Thor the wonder dog thought that was his cue , that sumbitch grabbed that roast off the corner of the table and had himself a few Thor style huge bites ........needless to say it was 1-800 Pizza Hut that nite , but all we could do was laugh ole Thor had himself a feast at our expense then proceeeded to BOMB the bedroom all nite long .


----------



## Adirondack Johnny




----------



## Warp daddy

The Rainbow Bridge !!?


----------



## Peter Minde

Warp daddy said:


> We always had black labs , awesome doggo's loved their personalities BUT dem sumbitches can get into trouble .
> 
> Once me and the Queen were hosting a bunch o friends after a ski day. She had cooked up a roast with all the trimmings and side dishes and while she was laboring in the kitchen the rest of us were tippin' a few round the fireplace. She put the roast beast on the Dining room table to cool just a bit and then joined us for a toddy .
> 
> Well ole Thor the wonder dog thought that was his cue , that sumbitch grabbed that roast off the corner of the table and had himself a few Thor style huge bites ........needless to say it was 1-800 Pizza Hut that nite , but all we could do was laugh ole Thor had himself a feast at our expense then proceeeded to BOMB the bedroom all nite long .



At Thanksgiving one year when I was in high school, the neighbors put their turkey in a baby carriage on their back porch to cool off. Our cat got into it. They wigged out, and Dad gave them money to buy a steak.

The next day, they'd trimmed away the parts of the turkey Mao had helped himself to and AGAIN put it on the porch to cool off. You guessed it. Mao had another lunch.


----------



## MC2

Again, it appears that I am unable to post in the Off Topic section (because someone else posted something political), so here’s some pictures of my dog that aren’t posted in the dog thread (move them if you want, Harv):


----------



## Tjf1967

That big dog is 8 months. Its huge. Gibby ran like a girl when he first came around.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Tjf1967 said:


> That big dog is 8 months. Its huge. Gibby ran like a girl when he first came around.
> View attachment 4765


Wtf is that thing? Lol


----------



## Campgottagopee

What kind of dog is he besides big? ^^^^

Whenever I mow I have an audience. Can you tell how thrilled they are? When they were younger they would run out in front of me, now not so much.


----------



## Tjf1967

Adirondack John said:


> Wtf is that thing? Lol


 leonberger.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Beautiful dogs

I've only been around one but she was awesome.


----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Adirondack Johnny




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Adirondack Johnny




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Joneski73

Happy National Dog Day! Here are my two.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Thank Ullr for dogs, I say. I wish I had digital images of all the dogs in my life but I don't, so here is a moody image of Utah from 2015.


----------



## Tjf1967

Testing


----------



## marcski

Tjf1967 said:


> Testing
> View attachment 6082


Super Cute...verging on yumminess, TJ. Those eyes are begging for a tummy rub!


----------



## Harvey

Anyone have a small dog and worry about them in the woods getting on the wrong side of a raptor?

How small is small?


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Harvey said:


> Anyone have a small dog and worry about them in the woods getting on the wrong side of a raptor?
> 
> How small is small?



I would worry about it, quite frankly. Utah was a short dog, though not that small at 30 pounds. I got a bit freaked out once when he was being stalked by a big owl as we walked down our road. The dog was off-leash and the owl followed him by cruising from telephone pole to tree branch as we moved down the road. I finally got the dog under control and the owl gave up. He also had two close encounters with wolves, which would have ended badly for him without human intervention. 

Keep your eye out for predators.


----------



## Brownski

Even a coyote has potential for trouble for little dogs I would think, especially nowadays since they’re trending bigger


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Brownski said:


> Even a coyote has potential for trouble for little dogs I would think, especially nowadays since they’re trending bigger



Wolves (and I presume coyotes as well) will even take down a big dog. Don't get me wrong, I am pro-wolf, just advocating for people to be careful with their pets. Around here, a lot of folks lose their outdoor cats to fishers, which are also common in New England.


----------



## Brownski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Around here, a lot of folks lose their outdoor cats to fishers, which are also common in New England.


For that matter, bobcats are certainly bog enough to grab a house at or a small dog. Of course I’ve never seen one up close so I I imagine they’re a little more shy then the coyotes. That helps


----------



## gorgonzola

Yup


----------



## Tjf1967

Happy dog


----------



## raisingarizona

while living in Telluride in 06 my old dog got into trouble after running into the liquor store and attacking Cheddars cat. That cat was the fattest cat I’ve ever seen. I ended up forking out 1200 bucks for some minor surgeries. Sadie became the bad dog in town and the sheriff/ dog catcher would park across the street and watch our house on and off for the rest of the winter. We would smile and wave while sitting on the porch doing bong rips. I had to keep an eye on my dog and not let her run around.

One day I hiked her up into Bear Creek Canyon to get her off the leash and burn some steam. We rolled up on a lynx that had a big old dead jack rabbit in its mouth. Sadie ran after the cat and the cat dropped her rabbit to get away. Sades got the rabbit and wouldn’t let me get close to her in fear I was going to take away her prize. I couldn’t get her back on leash as she kept running from me. She paraded that bloody thing across town, blood and guts smeared across her cheeks. It seemed like the whole town knew about us and the incident at the liquor store. The looks we got that day......oof. I guess we stuck out like sore thumbs though, she was a Rez mutt pit mix and I wore a black zip up Slayer hoodie. That’s not much of a “telluride” look.


----------



## raisingarizona

Our new baby.


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> while living in Telluride in 06 my old dog got into trouble after running into the liquor store and attacking Cheddars cat. That cat was the fattest cat I’ve ever seen. I ended up forking out 1200 bucks for some minor surgeries. Sadie became the bad dog in town and the sheriff/ dog catcher would park across the street and watch our house on and off for the rest of the winter. We would smile and wave while sitting on the porch doing bong rips. I had to keep an eye on my dog and not let her run around.
> 
> One day I hiked her up into Bear Creek Canyon to get her off the leash and burn some steam. We rolled up on a lynx that had a big old dead jack rabbit in its mouth. Sadie ran after the cat and the cat dropped her rabbit to get away. Sades got the rabbit and wouldn’t let me get close to her in fear I was going to take away her prize. I couldn’t get her back on leash as she kept running from me. She paraded that bloody thing across town, blood and guts smeared across her cheeks. It seemed like the whole town knew about us and the incident at the liquor store. The looks we got that day......oof. I guess we stuck out like sore thumbs though, she was a Rez mutt pit mix and I wore a black zip up Slayer hoodie. That’s not much of a “telluride” look.


Dogs and cats been goin at it for a while.
Got a dog for my birthday years ago. She was the granddaughter from another beagle we had. Previous owners were having “problems” with her as they left her alone in their apartment while the both worked a restaurant gig. Got her to be a good dog with time.
A few years later came home and heard there’d been trouble with one neighbor observing the other neighbors old fat cat being in the middle of a tug of war between the beagle and her buddy, a big dog lab/weinmaraner mix.
The old fat cat was dead and heard it was 17 years old. The old fat cat must’ve put up a fight as there were cat claws imbedded in the beagles back. Got a ticket from the dog warden for “harboring a viscous animal.” Went to court and beagle wasn’t allowed in town after that for a while. Big dog walked.


----------



## raisingarizona

tirolski said:


> Dogs and cats been goin at it for a while.
> Got a dog for my birthday years ago. She was the granddaughter from another beagle we had. Previous owners were having “problems” with her as they left her alone in their apartment while the both worked a restaurant gig. Got her to be a good dog with time.
> A few years later came home and heard there’d been trouble with one neighbor observing the other neighbors old fat cat being in the middle of a tug of war between the beagle and her buddy, a big dog lab/weinmaraner mix.
> The old fat cat was dead and heard it was 17 years old. The old fat cat must’ve put up a fight as there were cat claws imbedded in the beagles back. Got a ticket from the dog warden for “harboring a viscous animal.” Went to court and beagle wasn’t allowed in town after that for a while. Big dog walked.


Yeah, with some dogs there isn’t much you can do about it. Sadie was one of those, she was incredibly loyal but I couldn’t shake her of that killing thing.


----------



## tirolski

Beagle was a great rabbit chasing dog. Didn’t bother other animals much after that tug of war.


----------



## Brownski

raisingarizona said:


> Our new baby.


Looking good.


----------



## Brownski

Tjf1967 said:


> Testing
> View attachment 6082


That’s a great pic right there


----------



## G.ski

We have been looking for a dog to adopt for a few months. Pretty set on getting a beagle. Last week we saw Timid Teddy for the first time and we met him on Tuesday. He is a handsome and very shy boy who has had a hard life up until now. When we first met he was trembling but he warmed up to us over time and took treats from us. He eventually licked our hands and he sat next to me and let me pet him. The rescue and his foster mom told us then there was no more need to interview families. 

We are picking him up today. It means I will be skiing less the end of this season but Teddy is totally worth it!


----------



## Campgottagopee

G.ski said:


> We have been looking for a dog to adopt for a few months. Pretty set on getting a beagle. Last week we saw Timid Teddy for the first time and we met him on Tuesday. He is a handsome and very shy boy who has had a hard life up until now. When we first met he was trembling but he warmed up to us over time and took treats from us. He eventually licked our hands and he sat next to me and let me pet him. The rescue and his foster mom told us then there was no more need to interview families.
> View attachment 8353
> We are picking him up today. It means I will be skiing less the end of this season but Teddy is totally worth it!



AWESOME!!! Congrats Teddy, I'd say you're in good hands. He's a handsome boy.


----------



## Scottski63

My new dog Hunter S Thompson He is insane


----------



## JTG

Whatever it is he caught there it’s got a friggin long tail!


----------



## tirolski

G.ski said:


> We have been looking for a dog to adopt for a few months. Pretty set on getting a beagle. Last week we saw Timid Teddy for the first time and we met him on Tuesday. He is a handsome and very shy boy who has had a hard life up until now. When we first met he was trembling but he warmed up to us over time and took treats from us. He eventually licked our hands and he sat next to me and let me pet him. The rescue and his foster mom told us then there was no more need to interview families.
> View attachment 8353
> We are picking him up today. It means I will be skiing less the end of this season but Teddy is totally worth it!


Beagles are great dogs. Have fun. Walk em before ya go skiing and as soon as ya get back. Dog biscuits help.


----------



## Tjf1967

That thing is going to be fun. Good luck.


----------



## monamiles

Looking for any recommendation for my labrador... I cant pick the right dog leather collars... any advice, please.


----------



## Campgottagopee

monamiles said:


> Looking for any recommendation for my labrador... I cant pick the right dog leather... any advice, please.



Dog leather?

Interesting


----------



## monamiles

Collars... Sorry?


----------



## Campgottagopee

monamiles said:


> Collars... Sorry?



Every year I always get my pups new collars at the NYS fair. The have a booth there with just dog stuff. I've always leaned towards the nylon web kind as they seem to hold up and easily washable.


----------



## tirolski

monamiles said:


> Looking for any recommendation for my labrador... I cant pick the right dog leather collars... any advice, please.


One that fits well.


----------



## monamiles

monamiles said:


> Collars like pawsnose.com/best-leather-dog-leash... Sorry?


Any help, please.


----------



## Brownski

I could go for a sandwich. What kind of sandwich do you think I should have?


----------



## Tjf1967

Brownski said:


> I could go for a sandwich. What kind of sandwich do you think I should have?


Reubin..I hear you really like them


----------



## Brownski

Tjf1967 said:


> Reubin..I hear you really like them


Can I make a Rueben with Spam? Seems like there’s some Spam available


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

So we're looking for another pup. Our girl Pica has been moping around, party because she's 13 but I also think she misses the constant companionship she had with Bode. They were together 13 years so it makes sense to me. 
Anyway, looking into rescuing a dog, and holy crap!! I can't believe how many are out there and how many are posted daily. It's truly mind blowing.


----------



## G.ski

Campgottagopee said:


> So we're looking for another pup. Our girl Pica has been moping around, party because she's 13 but I also think she misses the constant companionship she had with Bode. They were together 13 years so it makes sense to me.
> Anyway, looking into rescuing a dog, and holy crap!! I can't believe how many are out there and how many are posted daily. It's truly mind blowing.


We were shocked at the number of rescues as well. For beagles alone there were a few thousand.

It's been 3 weeks since we adopted Teddy. He has gotten good on the leash and is housebroken. He has also overcome his shyness and is patrolling the house now instead of moping in his crate. He plays with his toys and is starting to enjoy hanging out with humans. He clearly prefers women to men I assume because his abusers were all men. We went to the vet yesterday and he behaved himself amazingly well. He is getting it much faster than I expected. Next on the list is getting a contractor to build him a beagle run.


----------



## gorgonzola

We rescued our Riley coyote girl 3 years ago this month and it was about a year until her true personality shined through, blemishes and all


----------



## Campgottagopee

Glad to hear you two had good experiences with rescue dogs. That's encouraging. Until now I've raised my dogs from pups.


----------



## Brownski

Another way to go is to contact a breeder to adopt a retiree. I know two retired yellow labs that are both sweethearts.


----------



## Tjf1967

I know a lady out in your neck of the woods thats having a springer litter.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> I know a lady out in your neck of the woods thats having a springer litter.



Thanks, but I really want to rescue a dog, and I prefer the bigger breeds. Labs have been my thang so looking for some kinda mutt that has some lab in him.


----------



## Ripitz

It’s amazing how good a Sysco burger can taste after a few days in the woods


----------



## gorgonzola

Campgottagopee said:


> Thanks, but I really want to rescue a dog, and I prefer the bigger breeds. Labs have been my thang so looking for some kinda mutt that has some lab in him.


Both my daughters (although I think of Riley as my dog) rescued "lab mixes " a few months apart, after doing doggy DNA neither has any lab lol! 
Riley is mostly golden w/akita/border collie/chow and Navi is rotty/pit bull. Both cousins are sweet hearts but a little goofy!


----------



## Brownski

Riley‘s face looks a little bit like a Chesapeake Bay Retriever. Was there any Chesy on his DNA report ?


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> Thanks, but I really want to rescue a dog, and I prefer the bigger breeds. Labs have been my thang so looking for some kinda mutt that has some lab in him.


Turning into one of those huh? Lol are you going to teach him to stand still when you blast the yotes. I'm killing it today. ?


----------



## Tjf1967

Brownski said:


> Riley‘s face looks a little bit like a Chesapeake Bay Retriever. Was there any Chesy on his DNA report ?


I have a friend with a russell mut. Dna came back partt great dane.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Turning into one of those huh?



I know --- I'm a softy. Looking at all the pics just killed me!


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> Both my daughters (although I think of Riley as my dog) rescued "lab mixes " a few months apart, after doing doggy DNA neither has any lab lol!
> Riley is mostly golden w/akita/border collie/chow and Navi is rotty/pit bull. Both cousins are sweet hearts but a little goofy!



Just put in an application for this guy --- choc lab and pit mix, supposedly. LOL


----------



## Tjf1967

He looks well fed and taken care of


----------



## Campgottagopee

He does, he looks like an English lab more than the American bred lab

I guess he was a straight up surrender. He's 5 years old and the owners couldn't handle him, or so we're told. One thing for sure is our old gal Pica will put this boy in his place. That I can guarantee you!! LOL

Here's his write up:

Gender: Male
Weight: 87lbs
DOB: 1/1/2016

I am: Up to date on vaccines, Not yet neutered or microchipped but am scheduled to be

My friends describe me as: Goofy, Affectionate, Loyal, Playful, Determined, Curious,

My energy level: High- Always ready for action! Lets go!

Home with children: I don't quite understand how large I am so children 10+ would be best for me

Home with dogs: Yes- I need a home with a doggo that is medium energy, and understands boundaries- multiple meet and greets may be required

Home with cats: No kitties for me

My leash manners: Need some work

Although I am very large, I am totally sweet with a happy personality. I am extremely strong and do need lots of training and socialization so my adopter must be one that is able to handle me, and be willing to work on my training, as I need to learn some manners. When I came into the shelter, I did not have many manners at all but the shelter staff has been working very hard with me and I have come a long way since that day. I am huge love and am ready to find my furever home that is willing to do everything I need to make me the best dog I can be!


----------



## Brownski

Sounds like you’ve got some work to do


----------



## Tjf1967

Be careful. Me reading between the lines says I fight with other dogs. I don't want to read about you shooting your rescue dog.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Sounds like you’ve got some work to do



Yes. I'm used to it. My choc lab was, by definition, an alpha male and he was a struggle until he was 7 or 8. After that he turned into an amazing dog. Being this guy is only 5, I'm guessing he has the same issue. I/We are up for the challenge. Not to mention we already have a very experienced lab at home to help this guy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Be careful. Me reading between the lines says I fight with other dogs. I don't want to read about you shooting your rescue dog.



LOL

He better be ready for a fight back. My old girl will take car of him in about 2 seconds. She's 13 years old, but you know as well as I do about female domination


----------



## gorgonzola

yea Riley was about 2 and we've had her for two years, we have no idea of her background other than she supposedly came from a kill shelter in Texas. She's a total idiot when she meets most other dogs 'specially the bitches, she has to establish dominance. After about 5-10 minutes or so she's fine. Makes you wonder what these animals went through...


----------



## Campgottagopee

gorgonzola said:


> Makes you wonder what these animals went through..



Exactly. To be honest it's my wife pushing for a rescue dog, and I'm ok with it. That's her biggest thing too. Why are they there? Abused? Not trained? No money to care for them? Obviosly the list goes on and on.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Here's his write up:
> Gender: Male
> Weight: 87lbs
> DOB: 1/1/2016
> 
> I am: Up to date on vaccines, Not yet neutered or microchipped but am scheduled to be
> 
> My friends describe me as: Goofy, Affectionate, Loyal, Playful, Determined, Curious,
> 
> My energy level: High- Always ready for action! Lets go!
> 
> Home with children: I don't quite understand how large I am so children 10+ would be best for me
> 
> Home with dogs: Yes- I need a home with a doggo that is medium energy, and understands boundaries- multiple meet and greets may be required
> 
> Home with cats: No kitties for me
> 
> My leash manners: Need some work
> 
> Although I am very large, I am totally sweet with a happy personality. I am extremely strong and do need lots of training and socialization so my adopter must be one that is able to handle me, and be willing to work on my training, as I need to learn some manners. When I came into the shelter, I did not have many manners at all but the shelter staff has been working very hard with me and I have come a long way since that day. I am huge love and am ready to find my furever home that is willing to do everything I need to make me the best dog I can be!


Bet ya he didn’t write it. 
What do you think? 
What do ya think he thinks if ya had to guess?


----------



## JTG

tirolski said:


> What do ya think he thinks if ya had to guess?


I often wonder that, when our pup is following us around, staring at us. I mean, often it’s obvious...I want food, I want to play, I gotta go out....but other times I’m just like, what’s going on in that puppy mind?


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Bet ya he didn’t write it.
> What do you think?
> What do ya think he thinks if ya had to guess?


 
Labs are totally food driven so I feel reward training will work for this guy. It takes time and consistency. I also think he may be a resource guarder. My guess is he too is an alpha male who thinks he's smarter than everyone else around him.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Labs are totally food driven so I feel reward training will work for this guy. It takes time and consistency. I also think he may be a resource guarder. My guess is he too is an alpha male who thinks he's smarter than everyone else around him.


Could identify as a Lab when ya put it that way. Labs love to play fetch too.


----------



## XTski

tirolski said:


> Could identify as a Lab when ya put it that way. Labs love to play fetch too.


Labs have 250,000 sent cells in their nose, learned this after a friends lab used to get into the garbage big time, her guilty “grin” was funny as the more you ask the more her mouth gave away her guilt


----------



## tirolski

XTski said:


> Labs have 250,000 sent cells in their nose, learned this after a friends lab used to get into the garbage big time, her guilty “grin” was funny as the more you ask the more her mouth gave away her guilt


We have beagles. The nose knows. 
Labs are great dogs and smarter than beagles if ya can be dog-race-ist.


----------



## Campgottagopee

We go on a meet n great tomorrow. If all goes well, Ace comes home.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The back story on this guy is that his owner passed away, he was an older dude. His family didn't even know he had a dog and wanted nothing to do with him. Foster home says he's a good boy but very stubborn. 
This news certainly makes me feel better about the whole thing.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ace didn't make the cut. He's a handsome boy and will be a great dog. He went after my MIL dog and they got into it. Unfortunately, imo, Ace didn't get a fair shake. He's so strong that when the brought him out he was literally pulling the girl behind him that had his leash. I cut them off and offered to take him, she said no. I would've taken him until he calmed down (he was so excited to see people), made him sit and gotten to know him before introducing him to Carley. I know I could've controlled him as he totally reminded me of my Bode. Actually, Bode was even a bit bigger. Anyway, if you live near Hornell NY and are looking for a beautiful choc lab, go check out Ace. He WILL be an awesome pup with the right person/training.


----------



## DomB

Campgottagopee said:


> Ace didn't make the cut. He's a handsome boy and will be a great dog. He went after my MIL dog and they got into it. Unfortunately, imo, Ace didn't get a fair shake. He's so strong that when the brought him out he was literally pulling the girl behind him that had his leash. I cut them off and offered to take him, she said no. I would've taken him until he calmed down (he was so excited to see people), made him sit and gotten to know him before introducing him to Carley. I know I could've controlled him as he totally reminded me of my Bode. Actually, Bode was even a bit bigger. Anyway, if you live near Hornell NY and are looking for a beautiful choc lab, go check out Ace. He WILL be an awesome pup with the right person/training.


Sorry to hear


----------



## Brownski

I’m sorry, Camp. It sounds like that pup needs many hours of one on one instruction unfortunately


----------



## Campgottagopee

It's ok, and most likely for the better. Ace just needs training by someone who is used to the breed and can physically handle him. If I wasn't home and Ace got something in his head he wanted to do, there would be zero chance of my wife stopping him. She just isn't strong enough. If he was going to be the only dog in the house I would feel better about it too. Not that I think he would ever intentionally hurt our girl Pica, but he's an 87lb 100% puppy who will play rough as hell, and Pica could get hurt. No way could I let that happen.

All in all he's a really great dog and someone who also realizes that will snatch him up in a second. My wife actually cried when we were leaving as she had her heart set on bringing him home. This big boy totally reminded me of our Bode.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Ace didn't make the cut. He's a handsome boy and will be a great dog. He went after my MIL dog and they got into it. Unfortunately, imo, Ace didn't get a fair shake. He's so strong that when the brought him out he was literally pulling the girl behind him that had his leash. I cut them off and offered to take him, she said no. I would've taken him until he calmed down (he was so excited to see people), made him sit and gotten to know him before introducing him to Carley. I know I could've controlled him as he totally reminded me of my Bode. Actually, Bode was even a bit bigger. Anyway, if you live near Hornell NY and are looking for a beautiful choc lab, go check out Ace. He WILL be an awesome pup with the right person/training.


At least ya tried, Camp and are getting the message out to others.


----------



## G.ski

So today it has been 4 weeks since we adopted Teddy. If you are a dog lover or a beagle owner you know that beagles are very stubborn and headstrong. He has been a handful!

Teddy came from North Carolina from a hunting dog breeder. He did not want to be a hunting dog and as a result he was treated very poorly. Teddy is about 2 years old and grew up locked in a box the size of a rabbit hutch. It had a screened floor so he could go to the bathroom while inside. He barely knew how to stand leave alone walk. He was kicked so hard in the side that it broke one of his ribs. I can feel the callous on the bone where it broke. He clearly trusted women more than men. He would not come near me when we got him home. He was so hand shy he would not take a treat from our hands. I did not know how I could ever train him.

We are now getting to the other side of his rescue. We have trained him to be fairly obedient on the leash which is a test for any beagle. He is house broken and goes to the bathroom outside now. Because we are building him an enclosure to romp in we go on long walks so he gets a lot of outdoor time. My wife and I have both lost a few pounds walking him. Instead of living in his crate he now roams the house checking things out. His fear is still there but it is totally diminished. He loves taking treats from our hands. He hangs out and chews on his bone. He gets us when he needs to go out. He gets along with our cat Milo who has been an angel allowing another animal into his home. Right now he is lying in front of me with his head on my foot. Proud to say Teddy is a keeper.

When he stands like this all stacked with his chest out and head up he is truly majestic. We are lucky to have such a fine animal.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Teddy is a lucky pup!!
Thanks for the update.
To me there's no cooler sound than a beagle running rabbits. I've hunted with my cuz beagles for years, really quite something.


----------



## jasonwx

My buddy has a rescue beagle 
The best dog ever!


----------



## saratogahalfday

monamiles said:


> Any help, please.


If your lab likes to swim, and I can't imagine any lab not, these are great...

https://www.dogmt.com/Swimming-Sally-Pet-Collar.html


----------



## saratogahalfday

Adirondack Johnny said:


> Post 'em up!
> 
> I'm not sure how I missed this thread. Here's my labbies, Noodles and Piper. Piper is on top, and was a good 30 pounds lighter in this one. They're sisters.


----------



## tirolski

G.ski said:


> So today it has been 4 weeks since we adopted Teddy.
> Proud to say Teddy is a keeper.
> 
> When he stands like this all stacked with his chest out and head up he is truly majestic. We are lucky to have such a fine animal.
> 
> View attachment 8795


Appears to be a long legged beagle. Nice dog.


----------



## G.ski

tirolski said:


> Appears to be a long legged beagle. Nice dog.


Thanks!


----------



## Campgottagopee

We're going to meet this lil fella this afternoon









Adopt Kane on Petfinder


Kane is an adoptable Dog - Mixed Breed searching for a forever family near Binghamton, NY. Use Petfinder to find adoptable pets in your area.




www.petfinder.com


----------



## marcski

Good luck. Keep us canine lovers updated.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Meet Doc. He's a 5 mo old mutt who's coming home with us on Saturday.


----------



## Brownski

He looks smart


----------



## marcski

What's up Doc??

He's a beaut, Camp. Looks mostly AmSfaff?


----------



## Campgottagopee

marcski said:


> Looks mostly AmSfaff?



I think so too
He will be a handful! The story of this guy, his mother, and 2 sisters was on the news here locally. The mother was found tied up in front of a hospital down in Binghamton. They were able to identify the guy who left her there with security cameras. The cops went to the guys house and after entering found the 3 pups. Don't know what they did with the guy, hopefully prosecuted him to the fullest they could, anyway, that's how this guy ended up at the humane society. He's had zero training but passed my rocks in a coffee can so he's coming home Saturday after he gets snipped tomorrow.

Looking forward to having a pup around again. Not only for us but for our old yellow lab. She will teach this lil fucker a thang or two!! LOL


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> I think so too
> He will be a handful! The story of this guy, his mother, and 2 sisters was on the news here locally. The mother was found tied up in front of a hospital down in Binghamton. They were able to identify the guy who left her there with security cameras. The cops went to the guys house and after entering found the 3 pups. Don't know what they did with the guy, hopefully prosecuted him to the fullest they could, anyway, that's how this guy ended up at the humane society. He's had zero training but passed my rocks in a coffee can so he's coming home Saturday after he gets snipped tomorrow.
> 
> Looking forward to having a pup around again. Not only for us but for our old yellow lab. She will teach this lil fucker a thang or two!! LOL


Awesome lookin' lil dogboy ,Camp !! should be a hoot , good on you guys for giving a rescue a great home ! Have fun


----------



## Campgottagopee

I think Doc is appreciating his new home. I know we love having him in our family. He's been a very good boy and seems very trainable.


----------



## Warp daddy

He looks great Camp , great choice , glad he's fitting right in . Lucky Dogboy , he hit the jackpot !!







Campgottagopee said:


> I think Doc is appreciating his new home. I know we love having him in our family. He's been a very good boy and seems very trainable.View attachment 8920


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I think Doc is appreciating his new home. I know we love having him in our family. He's been a very good boy and seems very trainable.View attachment 8920


Doc looks like he could be sayin the same bout you Camp.


----------



## G.ski

Campgottagopee said:


> I think Doc is appreciating his new home. I know we love having him in our family. He's been a very good boy and seems very trainable.View attachment 8920


Great looking dog. Looks very bright.


----------



## Brownski

G.ski said:


> So today it has been 4 weeks since we adopted Teddy. If you are a dog lover or a beagle owner you know that beagles are very stubborn and headstrong. He has been a handful!
> 
> Teddy came from North Carolina from a hunting dog breeder. He did not want to be a hunting dog and as a result he was treated very poorly. Teddy is about 2 years old and grew up locked in a box the size of a rabbit hutch. It had a screened floor so he could go to the bathroom while inside. He barely knew how to stand leave alone walk. He was kicked so hard in the side that it broke one of his ribs. I can feel the callous on the bone where it broke. He clearly trusted women more than men. He would not come near me when we got him home. He was so hand shy he would not take a treat from our hands. I did not know how I could ever train him.
> 
> We are now getting to the other side of his rescue. We have trained him to be fairly obedient on the leash which is a test for any beagle. He is house broken and goes to the bathroom outside now. Because we are building him an enclosure to romp in we go on long walks so he gets a lot of outdoor time. My wife and I have both lost a few pounds walking him. Instead of living in his crate he now roams the house checking things out. His fear is still there but it is totally diminished. He loves taking treats from our hands. He hangs out and chews on his bone. He gets us when he needs to go out. He gets along with our cat Milo who has been an angel allowing another animal into his home. Right now he is lying in front of me with his head on my foot. Proud to say Teddy is a keeper.
> 
> When he stands like this all stacked with his chest out and head up he is truly majestic. We are lucky to have such a fine animal.
> 
> View attachment 8795


We need a closeup of him facing the camera


----------



## Brownski

gorgonzola said:


> We rescued our Riley coyote girl 3 years ago this month and it was about a year until her true personality shined through, blemishes and all


You got a more portrait-y pic?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Broski --- you gunna do some of your artwork? PLEASE!


----------



## Peter Minde

Although I started the cat thread here, I do like dogs. Wine shop where I work adjoins an organic dog food store and we get a lot of 4-footed walk-ins who appreciate attention and treats.


----------



## gorgonzola

Brownski said:


> You got a more portrait-y pic?


these are the only ones I can find, the doesn't like to pose lol


----------



## tirolski

Peter Minde said:


> I do like dogs. Wine shop where I work adjoins an organic dog food store and we get a lot of 4-footed walk-ins who appreciate attention and treats.


My bet the walk-in dogs prefer smoky reds and/or sweet white wines.
Are the dogs 21 years of age? If not ya could get the NY liquor police and/or PETA on ya.


----------



## Campgottagopee

This lil guy just kills me. He has so much personality


----------



## G.ski

Brownski said:


> We need a closeup of him facing the camera


This is the best I have right now. I'll get him to pose later, he's sleeping right now.


----------



## G.ski

G.ski said:


> This is the best I have right now. I'll get him to pose later, he's sleeping right now.
> View attachment 8969


He is such a hound!


----------



## marcski

Campgottagopee said:


> This lil guy just kills me. He has so much personalityView attachment 8967



Doc looks awesome, Camp. Very good choice.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> This lil guy just kills me. He has so much personalityView attachment 8967


What’s up Doc? besides yer ears.


----------



## Peter Minde

tirolski said:


> My bet the walk-in dogs prefer smoky reds and/or sweet white wines.
> Are the dogs 21 years of age? If not ya could get the NY liquor police and/or PETA on ya.


Dogs are sadly under legal age. We keep a bag of treats behind the counter for when they come in.


----------



## Warp daddy

Great dogboy Camper , making things phun for ya


----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy

Always good to have a backup plan, n'est pas ?


----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Always good to have a backup plan, n'est pas ? View attachment 9077


Yup. They get disappointed if they can’t clean things up.


----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Campgottagopee

New best friends


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> New best friendsView attachment 9126


----------



## Warp daddy

Looks like Rookie Camp / Spring training is going well ?


----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Scrundy

Emma Jean


----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Campgottagopee

Day 1 and today is day 30


----------



## Warp daddy

What's up Doc ? Good looking pup !


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Day 1 and today is day 30View attachment 9209


Looks like ya got Doc some of his wrinkles gone. ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Looks like ya got Doc some of his wrinkles gone. ?


That and his hair has grown back in. When we first got him he had a bad skin rash due to flea's. Selsun blue and antibiotics cleared him right up.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Scrundy said:


> View attachment 9179
> Emma Jean


Emma Jean 
Love the name


----------



## marcski

He's a beaut! Plus, he's giving you good eye contact.


----------



## Warp daddy

Hachi : A Dog's Tale on Netflix with Richard Gere ..

True life story of Hachimoto the Akita its bout incredible LOYALTY , i will say no more . Except i like to think i am a tough ole bird , this flick however turned me into an emotional mess last nite


----------



## marcski

Warp daddy said:


> Hachi : A Dog's Tale on Netflix with Richard Gere ..
> 
> True life story of Hachimoto the Akita its bout incredible LOYALTY , i will say no more . Except i like to think i am a tough ole bird , this flick however turned me into an emotional mess last nite


Agreed. Great movie. My brother had an Akita. She was a beautiful animal.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

marcski said:


> Agreed. Great movie. My brother had an Akita. She was a beautiful animal.



Akitas are very handsome dogs but in my admittedly limited experience, they are strange and volatile. A friend and I once witnessed an Akita vigorously humping a young cattlebeast out in a field, and the dog was positioned at the opposite end you might expect. Just look away, kids! On another occasion I was walking my well-mannered collie (and who doesn't love Lassie) down a city street, and this dude crossed on to the sidewalk with two Akitas on leash. The Akitas lost their minds when when they saw my dog, it was all the guy could do to hang on and hold them back from the attack. Very disconcerting.


----------



## tirolski

marcski said:


> Agreed. Great movie. My brother had an Akita. She was a beautiful animal.


Hellen Keller had the first one in the USA.








Hellen Keller, Accomplished & Inspirational Icon, Was a Lifelong Dog Lover


An icon of overcoming adversity, Helen Keller had a lifelong love of dogs and owned many. She's credited with bringing the first Akita to America in 1937.




www.akc.org


----------



## marcski

tirolski said:


> Hellen Keller had the first one in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellen Keller, Accomplished & Inspirational Icon, Was a Lifelong Dog Lover
> 
> 
> An icon of overcoming adversity, Helen Keller had a lifelong love of dogs and owned many. She's credited with bringing the first Akita to America in 1937.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.akc.org



Cody, may she RIP:


----------



## marcski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Akitas are very handsome dogs but in my admittedly limited experience, they are strange and volatile. A friend and I once witnessed an Akita vigorously humping a young cattlebeast out in a field, and the dog was positioned at the opposite end you might expect. Just look away, kids! On another occasion I was walking my well-mannered collie (and who doesn't love Lassie) down a city street, and this dude crossed on to the sidewalk with two Akitas on leash. The Akitas lost their minds when when they saw my dog, it was all the guy could do to hang on and hold them back from the attack. Very disconcerting.



I agree they can be volatile as you mentioned. I had Cody one weekend with me in the Catskills and one of my other buddies in the house had this dog, a mutt I believe, and one morning Cody went after it and bit him. Wasn't bad and that other dog had issues with other dogs before...but still no excuse. And like you, I didn't say they are great dogs...I said my brother had one and she was beautiful. She was also very good with my 2 neices and their friends who were little at time. (this is 15-25 yrs back or more).


----------



## Campgottagopee

Doc's first inside fire. Waiting for our nurse to come home on National Nurse Day


----------



## Campgottagopee

For 2 days a week Doc goes to doggy daycare. They post these report cards after each day.


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> For 2 days a week Doc goes to doggy daycare. They post these report cards after each day.View attachment 9296


What DDC costing in your parts, in Albany I am paying 22.50 cash money each day if I buy in packs of 20. Do you get a discount if you dog gets all A's? The other day i was looking. My dog was laying right by a pole every dogs uses to pee. All day he was there. He came home yellow. I set a horse troth up outside and throw him in when i get home to wash the grime off. Best 80 bucks I spent so far. Pretty muddy out lately


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> What DDC costing in your parts, in Albany I am paying 22.50 cash money each day if I buy in packs of 20. Do you get a discount if you dog gets all A's? The other day i was looking. My dog was laying right by a pole every dogs uses to pee. All day he was there. He came home yellow. I set a horse troth up outside and throw him in when i get home to wash the grime off. Best 80 bucks I spent so far. Pretty muddy out lately


LOL
Ours is 30/day, for a full day which is from 7A to 6P. I get him there around 7 and get him around 5. Totally agree that it's the best money a dog owner can spend. That lil bastard is whopped when I get him. This place has both indoor and outdoor spaces, 3 of each, depending on your dog. Right now he's in with the pups all ranging from 4mo to 1yr old. They don't have a webcam which is most likely good, I'd get nothing done. They do post pics on their website along with their report card each evening.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like a lot of folks' write-ups for ski days, just without the weather, pow reporting and pics.


Campgottagopee said:


> For 2 days a week Doc goes to doggy daycare. They post these report cards after each day.View attachment 9296


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> The other day i was looking. My dog was laying right by a pole every dogs uses to pee. All day he was there. He came home yellow. I set a horse troth up outside and throw him in when i get home to wash the grime off... Pretty muddy out lately


Dogs like to roll on top of the nastiest sh!t they can find for some reason.


----------



## Warp daddy

Yo Camp: whats up With DOC ? He must be thru spring training now and having fun


----------



## Campgottagopee

We chillin on the deck after a swim in the pond.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Blue Toes and I are in the final stages of attempting to adopt a rescue dog. What a production, made more complicated by COVID! Tomorrow we have a virtual meetup, we should know if we are the chosen ones by Friday. Full TR to follow if successful - send positive thoughts please.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Blue Toes and I are in the final stages of attempting to adopt a rescue dog. What a production, made more complicated by COVID! Tomorrow we have a virtual meetup, we should know if we are the chosen ones by Friday. Full TR to follow if successful - send positive thoughts please.


Having just been through this 
++++++++++Vibes++++++++


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Yo Camp: whats up With DOC ? He must be thru spring training now and having fun


This lil guy is quite something. Loves running around the woods, swimming, and trying to catch frogs in our pond. 
He's up to 50lbs now.


----------



## tirolski

Doc knows what’s good.
Frog legs are tasty.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> This lil guy is quite something. Loves running around the woods, swimming, and trying to catch frogs in our pond.
> He's up to 50lbs now.


Sounds like a Winner , he looks great btw


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Blue Toes and I are in the final stages of attempting to adopt a rescue dog. What a production, made more complicated by COVID! Tomorrow we have a virtual meetup, we should know if we are the chosen ones by Friday. Full TR to follow if successful - send positive thoughts please.



OK, virtual meeting successful, and we are the chosen ones! We pick up Moira Rose on Saturday. I think we will stick with the name Moira, it is fun. The pic is from the foster home, where they have a very strong Schitt's Creek theme going on. She is one year old, about 40 pounds and was rescued while pregnant after her first heat. The puppies are being adopted out this week as well:


----------



## Campgottagopee

Awesome ??


----------



## marcski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> OK, virtual meeting successful, and we are the chosen ones! We pick up Moira Rose on Saturday. I think we will stick with the name Moira, it is fun. The pic is from the foster home, where they have a very strong Schitt's Creek theme going on. She is one year old, about 40 pounds and was rescued while pregnant after her first heat. The puppies are being adopted out this week as well:
> 
> View attachment 9498


She's a beaut. Love the pearls. Good luck and kee the pics coming.


----------



## Brownski

Congrats SBR


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Thanks for the support, everyone. She will fit in well at our house and has the potential to be an excellent ski dog.


----------



## Warp daddy

Happy pup SBR , you guys did the RIGHT Thing ??


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sick Bird Rider said:


> OK, virtual meeting successful, and we are the chosen ones! We pick up Moira Rose on Saturday. I think we will stick with the name Moira, it is fun. The pic is from the foster home, where they have a very strong Schitt's Creek theme going on. She is one year old, about 40 pounds and was rescued while pregnant after her first heat. The puppies are being adopted out this week as well:
> 
> View attachment 9498


She has a similar face and smile to your other pup ---- she's a beauty 

Not a fan of the pearls or roses though --- LOL


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Campgottagopee said:


> She has a similar face and smile to your other pup ---- she's a beauty
> 
> Not a fan of the pearls or roses though --- LOL



Yes, I agree that's she's quite similar to Utah.

Don't worry, the pearls, roses and odd decor choices will be left at the foster home!


----------



## Tjf1967

The foster home looks much nicer than the foster homes i see on tv


----------



## marcski

Tjf1967 said:


> The foster home looks much nicer than the foster homes i see on tv


You're watching too much Pitbulls and Parolees.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Alrighty then, Moira is in the house, after the requisite adoption photo. I guess we rescued her from a life in the suburbs. She is a sweetie, about 40 pounds and very well mannered already. We've got a winner.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Blue Toes was working with Moira today on learning to play. Apparently this is exhausting. #pawsofthenorthrescue


----------



## gorgonzola




----------



## Sick Bird Rider

OK, I give up, or maybe I need new glasses. New dog toys?


----------



## gorgonzola

Sick Bird Rider said:


> OK, I give up, or maybe I need new glasses. New dog toys?


thought it was funny the amazon delivery photo has R dog working security in the doorway!


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

gorgonzola said:


> thought it was funny the amazon delivery photo has R dog working security in the doorway!



Ha! Now I see it. Clearly I need new glasses.


----------



## gorgonzola

Riley and her besty Aspen chillin'


----------



## marcski

Aspen looks a bit...like she's saying..."leave me alone, would ya!"


----------



## JTG

That’s Max, the pup my daughter and her roommate are fostering out in L.A.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Doggy day care is brutal


----------



## tirolski

Saw a bus go by today while golfing. 
Luck Dogs Bubble Bus.
Thought it was a doggy day care pick up service.
It’s a come to yer place and get pretty treatments for dogs service.








Lucky Dogs Bubble Bus | Mobile Dog Grooming Service


Forget trips to the dog groomer, the Lucky Dogs Bubble Bus comes to you. Our canine contraption has all the supplies our expert groomers need to leave your pet fresh & clean, right in your driveway




luckydogsservices.com


----------



## Tjf1967

Shit head decided to roll in a dead animal this morning. Nothing like giving the dog a bath at 530 in the morning.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Lol 
That's such a putrid stank too


----------



## marcski

Tjf1967 said:


> Shit head decided to roll in a dead animal this morning. Nothing like giving the dog a bath at 530 in the morning.



Crosby is a roller....in anything stinky. (My buddy calls him shitneck because he rolled in shit on 2 consecutive hikes with him). Death is always the ultimate win for him. In fact, 2x in about 6 weeks is what convinced me to teach him to come to me on an electric leash. I still use it when in the woods, just in case, he is onto something that is too good for him to pass up.


----------



## Tjf1967

I've been warning him about the electric leash. He totally ignores me.


----------



## Campgottagopee

marcski said:


> What's up Doc??
> 
> He's a beaut, Camp. Looks mostly AmSfaff?


We got his DNA results back.
50% AmStaff 
25% American Bulldog 
25% Vizsla 
He's a good mut


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Here's a crappy cell phone video of Moira working off the zoomies and practising recall on the long line. She's fast.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Here's a crappy cell phone video of Moira working off the zoomies and practising recall on the long line. She's fast.


That's so cool. I never thought I would say this but rescuing a dog is the only way to go, for me.


----------



## Campgottagopee

DDC scar #2.....lol


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Campgottagopee said:


> That's so cool. I never thought I would say this but rescuing a dog is the only way to go, for me.


Yes, it is very rewarding. Though we really lucked out with Moira, she is a real star right off the bat.


----------



## G.ski

We've had Teddy for about 4 months now. One of the reasons he was the last of his group of dogs to be adopted was that he was not neutered when we got him. I guess that's an expense most folks can't afford out of hand. Now I know why! But Teddy is our boy and even though I had some reservations about neutering him (all related to my guilt) we went ahead and did it about a month ago. Teddy was about as thrilled wearing this nice collar as I was about paying the bill:



Big blue buttercup is not his best look! Anyway he was a great patient and put up with it. 
The benefit of neutering him is still evolving but it did cure a lot of his jumpiness and skittishness. And it diminished his pungent beagle odor which was at times overwhelming, mostly for outside visitors. Teddy has become very sociable and loves his family:



Ted has become well trained on the leash and walks next to whoever is walking him. I have him on a 30' retractable leash so we also get him outside and running in a circle like a tether car. I'm amazed how much he loves doing that and he will do so to the point of exhaustion, changing directions frequently.
Next up is building him an enclosure to romp in.


----------



## gorgonzola

Ah the dreaded cone of shame


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## tirolski

That must be some good stick.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> That must be some good stick.


The three amigos


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Branch manager with two assistant branch managers.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Moira takes a break from fetch training. The spiky squeaky ball is awesome. For her, it's more like pursue, subdue and possibly present to the human.


----------



## marcski

Getting Comfortable! I'm not sure why this is comfortable for him, but he often lies on a bed, sofa or chair with his head hanging off and down.


----------



## Campgottagopee

On da beach


----------



## marcski

Campgottagopee said:


> On da beach
> View attachment 9814


Dogs rule. They know nothing but play and love. Oh, and the occasional role in shit or a dead animal, but you have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

marcski said:


> Dogs rule. They know nothing but play and love. Oh, and the occasional role in shit or a dead animal, but you have to take the good with the bad.



That is the truth. Unconditional for 10 to 16 years, then they break your heart and a little while later, you start all over again.


----------



## tirolski

About 20 years ago went to Barnes and Noble to browse around at lunchtime.
Bought 2 books.
The intelligence of Dogs
and 
The Natural of History of Stupidity.

The first book was about dogs written by a Psychologist who loved dogs. 
The other book chartered the stupid shit humans have performed over the course of time.


----------



## Ripitz

marcski said:


> Oh, and the occasional role in shit or a dead animal


or get sprayed by a skunk and run into the house just before bedtime.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Did you know that there are dog relaxation videos on YouTube? Eight hours of other dogs walking. We did not watch the whole thing.


----------



## marcski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Did you know that there are dog relaxation videos on YouTube? Eight hours of other dogs walking. We did not watch the whole thing.
> 
> View attachment 9824



Crosby would walk away from the TV screen.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

marcski said:


> Crosby would walk away from the TV screen.



Moira fell asleep in about five minutes, so I guess it worked.


----------



## gorgonzola

my daughters' in laws put animal planet on on the tele for LuLu the Lab when they leave her home


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

The truth is out there and it might smell like a deer.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Moira went for her first canoe ride today. Her PFD is a bit big but, hey, it was free. She did well and clearly does not like to get her feet wet.


----------



## ScottySkis

Please read Archie’s story and consider donating at the link at the bottom of this post. Sweet Archie was at a shelter that was full so they were going to start euthanizing dogs and even puppies. A rescue stepped in to save Archie but now they need help paying his vet bills to treat him for Parvo virus. 
Over a half-million pets a year are lost or suffer because pet guardians or rescue groups cannot afford veterinary bills. My Fund at Waggle Crowdfunding for Pets will help harness your good will and match – dollar for dollar – your contributions, and in doing so, come to the aid of countless other pets on their journey to wellness. Excess funds, if any, donated for Archie will go toward helping many other pets in need. 






Waggle







www.waggle.org


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Whatever you do do, keep a bone handy.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like polar bear pup paws in the corner too.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

tirolski said:


> Looks like polar bear pup paws in the corner too.


Ha, it is the tail end of sheepskin we have on a wooden rocker. But polar bears are fun too.


----------



## Tjf1967

First shot at a ask chair. Gibbs approved.


----------



## Brownski

That looks good. I was thinking about trying one with the big pile of scrap wood in the backyard.


----------



## Tjf1967

I bought a template for 20 bucks. I'm not an artist. I can follow directions though


----------



## MC2




----------



## Campgottagopee

Ruff day of swimming


----------



## tirolski

Doc got a strange tip to his tail. But I wouldn’t say it to his face.


----------



## tirolski

First, there was a shortage of toilet paper.
Now, there’s a shortage of dogs, allegedly.








						The great American dog shortage
					

While the U.S. imports more than 1 million dogs a year, the annual demand is 8 million.




					www.axios.com


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

I'd kill a deer if you'd let me but man, frogs are pretty scary:


----------



## Campgottagopee

Doc the dock jumper


----------



## Campgottagopee

If the only lab you ever met was my chocolate boy Bode, you'd question as to whether or not a lab would be for you. He was the definition of an alpha male, let's say, at best, he was challenging. 
Now, on the other hand, my yellow girl Pica is the poster child of a lab everyone wants. She needs to be fed and loved. That's it. She's almost 14 and going semi strong.


----------



## Brownski

Have you ever met a Chesapeake Bay Retriever?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Have you ever met a Chesapeake Bay Retriever?



OH YES!! The mason I worked for (summers in VT) had a Chessy ---- his name was dummy ----- If you know Chessy's you also know my boy Bode. LOL


----------



## Brownski

I knew 2 that belonged to the guide I worked for in AK. Great dogs but the male was so protective of his owners that he could be scary. Plus he was about 110 pounds- all muscle. His mom was a sweetheart though. She adopted my van as her own and would just hang out in there all day. Whenever I let her come with me on an errand she would stand between the front seats and bark at the gas pedal until we hit about forty.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Great dogs but the male was so protective of his owners that he could be scary.


Yep. This was an issue with mine. If I wasn't around he could be scary. He bit my ex, she wanted to have him put down (he was 2), I knew right then he was a good judge of character as well as a keeper. 


Brownski said:


> Plus he was about 110 pounds- all muscle.


Bode was 105


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Moira had her first off-leash experience at our local dog park, facilitated by her new friends, an alumni from the same rescue, Frankie, and Akira the long-haired shepherd. Their people are nice humans too! No pics, all the dawgz were moving too fast. Moira out-ran the other dogs quite handily. 

I had never been to a dog park before, and was a bit skeptical, but it is a great low-stress way to introduce your pup to the off-leash world, as well as meet new and interesting people. Frankie's people both work remotely, so have decided to move to Scotland just for the heck of it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Chillin on the deck on this f'n hot day. Just got done with a swim in the pond. We don't have a pool. We must be the only people who have a lab that doesn't swim, and a AmStaff that you can't get out of the water.?


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> OH YES!! The mason I worked for (summers in VT) had a Chessy ---- his name was dummy ----- If you know Chessy's you also know my boy Bode. LOL





Campgottagopee said:


> Chillin on the deck on this f'n hot day. Just got done with a swim in the pond. We don't have a pool. We must be the only people who have a lab that doesn't swim, and a AmStaff that you can't get out of the water.? View attachment 10226


Wazzup Doc !!!


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Chillin on the deck on this f'n hot day. Just got done with a swim in the pond. We don't have a pool. We must be the only people who have a lab that doesn't swim, and a AmStaff that you can't get out of the water.? View attachment 10226


Looks like he’s protecting what’s hatchin next from the big green egg.
Attaboy Doc.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Moira Rose celebrated Dog Day by making her best attempt at swimming so far. Paws deep with no coercion!


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## XTski

Taught this dog to jump some high shit, other dog in postition to show height , horse for show, a clients dogs that I didn’t want to run loose so I kept their leashes on, that didn’t keep her from going big on a horse jump, can see my shadow of my arm up high to get her to jump


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Meanwhile, Moira is going full feral beaver on a maple tree while trying to catch a chippy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Meanwhile, Moira is going full feral beaver on a maple tree while trying to catch a chippy.


She's a great looking pup!!!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Over the weekend we found out that Doc doesn't like chickens. We stopped by to see some friends who have free range chickens. Lets just say they/we are extremely lucky they have the same number of chickens as the did when we got there, but man there was alot of feathers in the air.....lol


----------



## tirolski

Sounds like Doc might have some birddog in him.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Sounds like Doc might have some birddog in him.


He had one in his jaws!!


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> He had one in his jaws!!


Tastes like chicken.


----------



## Campgottagopee

It took 5 months for him to spot the beefer's


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

The rescue folks organized a reunion for people and their pups, so we went to the paw-ty. It was quite fun, there were close to 30 dogs there, and everyone got along. Moira ended up playing a lot with a dog that looked a lot like Utah, our last dog, which was a bit eerie. Here she prepares to meet her people:


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Who can resist this smile?


----------



## tirolski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Who can resist this smile?
> 
> 
> View attachment 10572


Looks to be a Blue Healer. 
AmIright?
Nice dog and smile.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

tirolski said:


> Looks to be a Blue Healer.
> AmIright?
> Nice dog and smile.



Thanks. She is a rescue mixed breed from way up north, we call her a Northern Street Dog. Others have commented that she looks like a blue heeler but who knows how that got in the genetic mix in her home town of Attiwapiskat.


----------



## Warp daddy

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Who can resist this smile?
> 
> 
> View attachment 10572


Awesome looking dog SBR ,a beauty


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Warp daddy said:


> Awesome looking dog SBR ,a beauty



Thanks, Warp, she's definitely a keeper.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

We went on a big walk today, and Moira got to visit Utah's Rock for the first time. It is a special place in our little corner of the world, and named for her predecessor, who really appreciated the extra bit of elevation.






For context, here is the same rock with its namesake dawg.


----------



## Tjf1967

Cute dog bird. Are you able to let her wander off leash? She looks like she can run like the Dickens.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Tjf1967 said:


> Cute dog bird. Are you able to let her wander off leash? She looks like she can run like the Dickens.


Yes, she can run. Most of the time she is the fastest dog in the dog park. As long as there is the possibility of encountering a deer, she is not off leash. I am pretty sure she would be be gone. We are working on it though, with some small improvements.


----------



## witch hobble

We got a new dude to learn from the old guy. First doodle for us.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

witch hobble said:


> We got a new dude to learn from the old guy. First doodle for us.



Doodles seem to be fun-loving dogs for the most part.

Meanwhile, other dogs push spheres through infinite space:


----------



## Campgottagopee

Halloween party at DDC


----------



## Harvey

Such a great shot.


----------



## Tjf1967

> Campgottagopee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween party at DDC
> View attachment 10810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a brute
Click to expand...


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Halloween party at DDC
> View attachment 10810


Is DDC short for Doc’s Dungeon-Cave?
Looks like he it owns the place.


----------



## G.ski

So we've had Teddy for about 9 months now. He's come a long way. He was so shy and skittish when he first came here. Stayed in his crate. Never barked, very unusual for a beagle. Didn't play or interact with us. So sad.
Much has changed. He is now the undisputed master of his domain. Not one inch of this property has not been sniffed by that nose. He gets along with the animals here. Actually they pretty much stay away from him. I love walking him more so than any other dog I've owned. Very obedient on the leash, again unusual for a beagle. He loves to hunt.


He loves other dogs. We visited my middle son Peter and his GF Karolynn in Ithaca and stayed a night in their new townhouse. Karolynn is a veterinary student at Cornell and owns 2 dogs. She was also taking care of 2 of her bosses dogs. Teddy fit right in.

So interesting to see a pack of 5 dogs moving together from room to room.
Most importantly Teddy has opened up and trusts us completely. Runs me ragged daily (I give him some credit for the 10 lbs. I've lost this summer). Always looking to play with (kill) his toys.
He's become part of our family.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

That look you get when there are six deer in the yard, one of which even has the zoomies, and the darn humans won't open the door.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

We don't have much snow yet (not even enough for a chair photo!) but the ground is frozen and smaller ponds are iced over, so dog walking conditions are excellent. Today we followed some wolf tracks down the bush road, found a rendezvous site and went for a bog walk. Moira is a natural tracker.

On alert:






Sniffing a wolf bed. There were more nesting spots in the clearing beyond:





Bog dog:






First time on ice (since we've had her, at least).


----------



## Brownski

Something squirrelly happening with a couple pics there sir. The first one is cool though
Edit: Beautiful. She looks like she's having fun.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Brownski said:


> Something squirrelly happening with a couple pics there sir. The first one is cool though



Fixed it. Should be good now.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Dino won't last long. The label said he was five-star Tuff-rated and even is made with Kevlar. Whatever, for 20 bucks it is good entertainment:


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Down vistiing at my brother's house, still in Canada but only a 20 minute drive from Titus Mountain. Their dogs are very bonded, both are rescues, one seven years old, the other two.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Doc got himself a Carhartt


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Doc got himself a Carhartt View attachment 11243


Look’s like Doc’s ready for a night out on the town.


----------



## tirolski

"The Intelligence of Dogs" author talks with Charlie Rose.
Good book and interview. 
Labs are ranked 7th, beagles ranked 72nd. Doesn’t make em a bad dog.








Stanley Coren - Charlie Rose


Psychologist Stanley Coren explains I.Q. differences in dogs in, "The Intelligence of Dogs: Canine Consciousness and Capabilities."




charlierose.com


----------



## Harvey

This will bring a tear.


----------



## Harvey

I decided to let Penny make a break for it from the car.

Not smart, it was too cold.

Thawing her out now. I think she forgives me.


----------



## witch hobble




----------



## Newboots

Hi - new here, but I thought a decent introduction might be some photos of my late Sprocket, who died at age 20. I got him from the pound at age 7, and he was a wonderful companion. Never had a small dog before, but he was great, if a little ridiculous (see photos).

He could almost always be found under a blanket, next to the woodstove, or in the sun. At Christmas, he and my daughter's late dog Bella got along well, but liked to steal each other's bones. I have video of Sprocket sneaking one over to his bed.














In case it's not obvious, he crawled under my puffy vest to get warm(er), but when I got up from the couch, he looked out the armhole.

I have many more photos of ridiculousness!


----------



## Harvey




----------



## gorgonzola

Daughter just sent me a picture of me grandoggie


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Nice one, Gorganzola. Moira Rose deigned to let me take her photograph this morning:


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Same location as above, different expression. This one is "yes, human, I'm here. Can I help you?"


----------



## Tjf1967

> Gibby is Happy...


----------



## tirolski

Benny wags his tail the whole time.


----------



## witch hobble




----------



## Campgottagopee

They've become besties


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## raisingarizona




----------



## witch hobble

Not sure if anyone watches Letterkenny here, but with two boy dogs I find myself sounding like Reilly and Jonesy whenever I talk to them now.

“Hey buddy….”
“Ok boys…..”


----------



## tirolski

Today is National Walk yer Dog Day.
Get some.
I be wearin the rubber boots as it’s damp.
Thought about going skiing for a double header but might just do the 2 walk thingy 🍺 








						National Walking the Dog Day - February 22
					

Want to celebrate Walking the Dog Day in style? We got the best activities, recipes, discounts, and deals to make your day great.




					nationaltoday.com


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Dog genetics are interesting. Our rescued dog, Moira, was very pregnant when she arrived at the foster home about a year ago. She had nine puppies, one died, the rest were adopted out shortly after she was, last June. They were the Schitt's Creek Crew, hence the names. Pregnant in her first heat, she is maybe eight months older than her kids. Here are some pix that show the wide range of feral dog genes.

The mom Moira, back in October:





Daughter Stevie, taken recently, likely weighs more than mama:






Daughter Daisy (formerly Twyla) recently, about the same weight as her mom, with flop ears:





Son Onyx (formerly David), outweighing his mom by over 10 pounds:


----------



## Brownski

Where the hell did Daisy come from? Thats amazing


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Brownski said:


> Where the hell did Daisy come from? Thats amazing



I wondered the same thing until we went to the rescue dog reunion in September. The "great white stud" had recently been flown out and might explain things. A litter can have several fathers, in dawg world.


----------



## Campgottagopee

They get big quickly


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> They get big quicklyView attachment 13931


Did you tell him to sit or did he tell you?


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Did you tell him to sit or did he tell you?


LOL
He's actually a decent listener. He's been a good boy, still working on a few things but we're getting there.

We've learned that people who are afraid of him freak him the F out. He truly senses it, and doesn't like it at all. It's like he gets afraid, then nervous, the very vocal, which freaks the already scared person out even more.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> LOL
> He's actually a decent listener. He's been a good boy, still working on a few things but we're getting there.
> 
> We've learned that people who are afraid of him freak him the F out. He truly senses it, and doesn't like it at all. It's like he gets afraid, then nervous, the very vocal, which freaks the already scared person out even more.


Dog’s are smart.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Doc met Harv over the weekend. We spent a good portion of the day playing in the snow.


----------



## Tjf1967

Gibbs turned two today. Spent the last week out in the carabasset valley with him. Lots of BC skiing and splitting wood. He was a tired little guy.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

One year ago today, Moira Rose gave birth to nine pups in a very caring foster home, not long after being rescued and transported by a fantastic crew of volunteers stretching from Attiwapiskat to Bracebridge, Ontario, and beyond. The Schitt's Creek Crew has gone its separate ways and some of her pups are bigger than her now.






Today, she was exhausted just thinking about it:


----------



## Campgottagopee

Doc got his first woodchuck of the year today.


----------



## Campgottagopee

We did some dock jumpin over the weekend


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> We did some dock jumpin over the weekend


That’s too funnu


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Moira had an "accidental off-leash adventure" yesterday. Thankfully she came back after an hour or so of calling, charging out of the forest, soaking wet and puked up pond water for the rest of the afternoon. "Good dog" is all you can say.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Back on leash, still being a dawg. Nom, nom, nom, chippie, dirt, leaves, nom, nom, nom.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Moira had an "accidental off-leash adventure" yesterday. Thankfully she came back after an hour or so of calling, charging out of the forest, soaking wet and puked up pond water for the rest of the afternoon. "Good dog" is all you can say.View attachment 14983


I bet she had a blast!!!!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> I bet she had a blast!!!!


I'll add that I bet you guys were nervous af. I take Doc off leash every weekend up to the cabin. He normally stays around darn good, but there are a handful of times he's wandered off and I can't see him. I'll call and whistle, normally he comes right back because he knows he's getting a treat. When he doesn't I'll call - whistle, call - whistle, etc, then nervously wait until he shows up. I know he's just being a pup but still worry. Anything happens to that boy on my watch my ass will 100% be nailed to the barn door, as they say....lol


----------



## Joneski73

Camp - you and Doc would be proud of my Bailey.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Joneski73 said:


> View attachment 15002Camp - you and Doc would be proud of my Bailey.


Good job Bailey!!!!
You can tell by her smile she's very proud


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Campgottagopee said:


> I'll add that I bet you guys were nervous af. I take Doc off leash every weekend up to the cabin. He normally stays around darn good, but there are a handful of times he's wandered off and I can't see him. I'll call and whistle, normally he comes right back because he knows he's getting a treat. When he doesn't I'll call - whistle, call - whistle, etc, then nervously wait until he shows up. I know he's just being a pup but still worry. Anything happens to that boy on my watch my ass will 100% be nailed to the barn door, as they say....lol



You are correct, totally nervous. She took off in the direction of hundreds of acres of bush, bog, pond, swamp, deer, moose, wolves, basically dawg heaven. I was composing the "lost dog post" for Facebook in my head just before she bounded out of the woods. "Ermegerd, human, I'm so glad to see you and I've had such an adventure!!!"

I've had other dogs go MIA but fortunately all have returned safe and sound. These are among the worst hours of your life.


----------



## Tjf1967

At first your pissed they took off. Then nervousness and the what ifs creep in. Then out of no where they show back up. Big relief then the anger comes back. Lost my dog in top of porter mountain in the winter. Coming off of Marcy. They know where they are for the most part.


----------



## tirolski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> I've had other dogs go MIA but fortunately all have returned safe and sound. These are among the worst hours of your life.


The hounds got out last year (longer story) in the summer after I had played 27 holes of golf and still had shorts on.
Must’ve got jabbed by the briars a couple hundred times on the shins on the trail of them. Took a week for the scabs to heal.
Got em both back after a couple hours.'
If they didn’t bark it’s hard to decipher where the hell they went.
Dogs gonna be dogs.


----------



## jasonwx

why don't you guys put a tracking collar on the pups


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> why don't you guys but a tracking collar on the pups


The above wasn’t a planned outing.


----------



## Tjf1967

jasonwx said:


> why don't you guys but a tracking collar on the pups


Good question.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Good question.


Right
I don't have an answer other than I don't know why --- lol
Woods aren't massive around me, lots of farm land w/ open fields, truck trails, etc. I feel the chances of him getting away to the point of nobody seeing him are slim.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> We did some dock jumpin over the weekend


6.0 style points , now onto the HIGH board 😂😂😂


----------



## Warp daddy

Wow Camp The Boy HAS grown


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Woods aren't massive around me, lots of farm land w/ open fields, truck trails, etc. I feel the chances of him getting away to the point of nobody seeing him are slim.


Yup.
Hounds have chips in em.
Helps stop theft & helps returns to owners.


----------



## Campgottagopee

#2


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Dawg days.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

There's no shortage of chippie hiding places in 12 face cords of firewood.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

It has been a year since we got Moira and about a year since we last encountered a turtle. It has been a great year but the turtles are are still winning. It is a slow game. The score is now Turtles 2, Moira 0.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Sick Bird Rider said:


> The score is now Turtles 2, Moira 0.


Moira seems to be the definition of "that dog don't hunt."


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

D.B. Cooper said:


> Moira seems to be the definition of "that dog don't hunt."



Except that she has a super-high prey drive. If I had let it go unchecked, I think the turtle may have been attacked. The turtle was just way out in left field compared to a chipmunk or a deer.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

I found this posted in another group and thought you folks would appreciate it. Warning: graphic descriptions of dog vomit:

The four types of dog vomit and their definitions:

Yellow urka-gurkas: Dog runs around the house and hides under furniture while making a prolonged "uurka-guurka, uurka-guurka" noise (the only noise guaranteed to wake you from even the deepest sleep). After a mad scramble to capture the dog and drag him outside, the episode ends with an indelible line of slimy yellow froth from the living room rug to the back door.

Blap disease: Dog exercises hard and a) eats large mouthfuls of snow (winter blap disease) or drinks a bucket of water (summer blap disease). Within two minutes of returning inside, the dog spews out large amounts of clear, slimy liquid, making a distinctive "blap" sound and sharp percussive noise as it hits the linoleum.

Garks: Dog suddenly clears his throat with loud and dramatic "gggark, gggark" noises, followed by a prolonges "iiksss" and then loud, satisfied smacking noises. There is nothing on the rug. Don't investigate, you don't want to know.

Ralfs: The dog strolls into the dining room and waits 'til the innocent dinner guests are all watching him. Then, with a single deep gut-wrenching "raaaallff", disgorges the entire week's contents of his stomach on the rug.

Variation: he eats it.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

@jasonwx do you have a dog? This is for realz.


----------



## jasonwx

Sick Bird Rider said:


> @jasonwx do you have a dog? This is for realz.


Lol
I had two kids. Same stuff
But I grew up with a dog.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Doc certainly enjoyed his first ever boat ride.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

It is close enough to Tongue-out Tuesday, is it not? Or should we let sleeping dawgs lie?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Down by the beach


----------



## Green light

Doc says “Take me back to the beach Dad”!


----------



## Campgottagopee

https://youtube.com/channel/UCrL0e1-ipL2onIUEPTAeyuA


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> https://youtube.com/channel/UCrL0e1-ipL2onIUEPTAeyuA


Nice !

Get him a board.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Minnow watching dawg. Anyone need a four legged fish finder?


----------



## Brownski

Bait finder?


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

The face of a dog who would love to be outside but someone forgot his house keys. Training through the door was not successful (Lassie, flip the deadbolt!). Help was on the way.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

It's tongue-out Thursday! Rescue dawg ambassador Moira Rose is tuckered out from being admired all day at work:


----------



## Campgottagopee

Launch mode


----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


> Launch mode View attachment 15705


Doc could be a contender at the DC Fair. We saw this guy go 22 ft!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Doc could be a contender at the DC Fair. We saw this guy go 22 ft!
> View attachment 15707


I'd be real curious how he'd do with training. The lil bastard is wicked strong.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> I'd be real curious how he'd do with training. The lil bastard is wicked strong.


Doc might say the same thing bout you, just saying.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> Doc might say the same thing bout you, just saying.


A match made in heaven


----------



## gorgonzola

… on the other hand there is yogi dawg


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> I'd be real curious how he'd do with training. The lil bastard is wicked strong.


Somewhere near your house there is a place to take them deck diving. Saturdays is open to new dogs to try. I've been thinking about taking gibby. My girls sister had a pointer that does it. It jumped 28.5 last weekend.


----------



## Tjf1967

Tjf1967 said:


> Somewhere near your house there is a place to take them deck diving. Saturdays is open to new dogs to try. I've been thinking about taking gibby. My girls sister had a pointer that does it. It jumped 28.5 last weekend.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Holy crap. I'll look the place up.


----------



## MarzNC

Can't remember where I got to watch dogs deck diving. Perhaps at the NC State Fair. Great fun! Here's a video from 2015 by a NC club.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Dawg diving is cool and 28.5 is pretty impressive. in other news, Moira and I went to a local dog-friendly beach for Moira's first swimming lesson. It was more of a wading lesson, hilarious and successful at the same time. Sadly no photos or video. We're working up to diving, she does have the drive.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I met my first Turkish kangal yesterday, Digger. What a gentle giant. All 140lbs of him at 1.5 yrs old.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

That's a big dog. I met a Leonberger the other week - 185 pounds and very hairy. A dog like that would take up a lot of space in your world.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sick Bird Rider said:


> A dog like that would take up a lot of space in your world.


And food!


----------



## Warp daddy

And YOOGE dogboy Landmines in the yard 😂


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Yesterday was the annual reunion for the rescue group we got Moira from. Unfortunately we had a wedding to attend and could only stay for a short time. Totally bummed out that we missed three of Moira's boys that arrived after we left: Johnny, Onyx (David) and Georgie (Patrick). Remember that they are the Schitt's Creek litter. Onyx (in the middle) obviously got his good looks from his momma. Funny that all of them have white feet. Good boys!


----------



## Campgottagopee

From this past weekend --- he seems to be getting a bit more distance


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> From this past weekend --- he seems to be getting a bit more distance


Even with yer knew knee my money's on him for long jumpin.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Meanwhile, it was a tough day at the office.


----------



## tirolski

Swiss folks recently studied and found petting dogs was better than stuffed animals. 
Imagine that. 🤔 








Effects of contact with a dog on prefrontal brain activity: A controlled trial


Background There is a broad range of known effects of animal contact on human mental and physical health. Neurological correlates of human interaction with animals have been sparsely investigated. We investigated changes in frontal brain activity in the presence of and during contact with a dog...




journals.plos.org


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Moira Rose had one her best days ever yesterday. We were invited to a dog-friendly celebration of life on Pathfinder Island, a 17-acre island on Source Lake in Algonquin Park, home to Camp Pathfinder, one of the longest-running children's camps in North America. But in closing-down mode, the island was pretty empty and what an off-leash paradise that turned out to be. Of course, I have no pictures. Good dog!


----------



## tirolski




----------



## Campgottagopee

Doc got a new hunting coat


----------



## Harvey

Looks nice up there.


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> … on the other hand there is yogi dawg
> View attachment 15708


@gorgonzola Is Yogi dawg a blondie beagle?


----------



## tirolski

Our blondie beagle made a tricolor.



Eyes still wide shut but should be staring out at the world any day.
He’s a good sniffer, always manages to find a drink and growing fast.


----------



## gorgonzola

tirolski said:


> @gorgonzola Is Yogi dawg a blondie beagle?


no she's a "lab mix" rescue. doggy dna says golden, akita, chow

another good dog song


----------



## jasonwx

tirolski said:


> Our blondie beagle made a tricolor.
> View attachment 16114
> Eyes still wide shut but should be staring out at the world any day.
> He’s a good sniffer, always manages to find a drink and growing fast.


my buddy has 2 beagles..those dogs are the best


----------



## tirolski

gorgonzola said:


> no she's a "lab mix" rescue. doggy dna says golden, akita, chow
> 
> another good dog song


Sturgill and good dogs FTW. 👍


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> my buddy has 2 beagles..those dogs are the best


We’re up to three now.
He opened his eyes for the first time yesterday at 2 weeks.
Took him outside too for a bit since it was nice.
He always seems to find the food truck and is over 2lbs already.


----------



## tirolski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> It has been a year since we got Moira and about a year since we last encountered a turtle. It has been a great year but the turtles are are still winning. It is a slow game. The score is now Turtles 2, Moira 0.
> 
> View attachment 15217


Terrapins taste better than chicken.








Terrapin Veal


Browsing in The Skaneateles Cook Book of 1915, I came across a recipe for “Terrapin Veal.” I was set to wondering what turtles and veal calves could possibly have in common, aside from …




kihm6.wordpress.com


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> He always seems to find the food truck and is over 2lbs already.


Yup and keeps getting bigger. 
Tail wags too now.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Pumpkin roll pregame with the mountain dogs


----------



## Warp daddy

How old is your Lab ,Camp ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> How old is your Lab ,Camp ?


That's Finley, he's 7. He and Doc are good pals. They run around for hours together. He belongs to a buddy of mine.
Both of my labs have moved on. One last year in October, he was 14. My female made it to this July at 14.5 years old.


----------



## Warp daddy

Aw man 😔Labs are the best . But Doc is one helluva goodboy it seems 😎


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Aw man 😔Labs are the best . But Doc is one helluva goodboy it seems 😎


Labs really are great dogs. Doc truly is a good boy. I just wouldn't want to be a woodchuck with him around....lol


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> That's Finley, he's 7. He and Doc are good pals. They run around for hours together. He belongs to a buddy of mine.
> Both of my labs have moved on. One last year in October, he was 14. My female made it to this July at 14.5 years old.


That’s pretty old for labs. Ya must’ve gave ‘em a good place to play and live. Attaboy👍


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> That’s pretty old for labs. Ya must’ve gave ‘em a good place to play and live. Attaboy👍


Yes he did !! Camper takes great care of his dogs always has, always will.

Our Labs each passed at 13 yrs ,great guys. Oh man we miss them ,but at 79 now gotta be realistic. That said.Would possibly adopt a senior ya know if it was in a shelter


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> my buddy has 2 beagles..those dogs are the best


Darwin named his boat “The Beagle”.
Snoopy was a big help in the Apollo Moon Program for humans exploring the moon and is back for an encore soon.








Snoopy to Fly on NASA's Artemis I Moon Mission


For more than 50 years, Snoopy has contributed to the excitement for NASA human spaceflight missions, helping inspire generations to dream big. NASA has shared an association with Charles M. Schulz and Snoopy since Apollo missions and continues under Artemis with new educational activities.




www.nasa.gov


----------



## Brownski

One badass sheepdog








Georgia sheepdog fights off, kills 8 coyotes after pack attacks his sheep


A Georgia sheepdog is recovering from injuries after squaring off against a pack of coyotes, killing eight of them, while protecting his herd.




nypost.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> One badass sheepdog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia sheepdog fights off, kills 8 coyotes after pack attacks his sheep
> 
> 
> A Georgia sheepdog is recovering from injuries after squaring off against a pack of coyotes, killing eight of them, while protecting his herd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Fkn coyotes 
This is why I shoot every single one I can


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> Fkn coyotes
> This is why I shoot every single one I can


Meanie


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Meanie


LoL


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Shop dawg problems. Sleeping coyote?


----------



## tirolski

Sick Bird Rider said:


> Shop dawg problems. Sleeping coyote?
> 
> View attachment 16983


Hope he didn’t pee on that floor. If so, he must’ve had to go pretty bad.


----------



## saratogahalfday

Campgottagopee said:


> Fkn coyotes
> This is why I shoot every single one I can


Just make sure it's a coyote you're shooting, it could be a wayward wolf.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

The snow banks have created a natural fence, so we have been doing some off-leash training with Moira. So far so good, 
except for this morning when the deer scent was strong. She came back eventually.


----------

